# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس العقيدة والقضايا الفكرية المعاصرة >  هل الغلام الذى قتله الخضر - عليه السلام - ,, مات كافرا ؟؟؟

## الجندى السلفى الأثرى

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 


بارك الله فى إخوانى ,, 

كان لى بسؤال حول - الايات الكريمات - فى سوره الكهف ,, 

هل الغلام الذى قتله الخصر ,, مات كافراً ؟؟ 

يعنى هل سوف يدخل الغلام النار ؟؟ 

و الاقوال فى تلك المسأله هى :: 

1-  قول أن - الغلام - يعنى الصبى الغير مميز ,, و بالتالى هو يموت على أهل الفطره أى مسلم و لا يدخل النار , و إنما لو كان كبر لدخل النار .

2- القول بالنقيض : وهو أن الغلام تحمل معنى شاب أو صبى - مميز - بالنسبه لشريعه الخضر , أو غيره أو حتى أنه بالغ الشباب , و بهذا يكون قد كفر و طغى فسادا فى الارض - حتى روى فى بعض الاخبار - انه كان قاطعاً للطريق ,, فقتله الخضر , و مات الغلام كافراً . 


فللمدارسه و الاهميه ,, فمن يذهب إلى أحد القولين , فليخبرنا بأدلته إن شاء الله ,, 

القول الاول : بأنه مات مسلماً , هو قول بعض الشيوخ مثل الشيخ - ياسر برهامى - و قد قرأته فى كتابه - منه الرحمن - 

القول الثانى : هو قول للعلامه بن القيم - فى كتابه أحكام أهل الذمه - طبعه دار الحديث القاهره - صفحه 400 - 402 ,, 

.............................

أرجوا الترجيح بالادله - فضلا لا أمراً -,, فقد طلبت مرجحين كثر ,, ووضعت عليهم اشكالات ,, فأجابوا عن البعض و أولوا البعض الاخر , بما لا يصلح كتأويل ,, 

بارك الله فيكم , 

أخوكم فى الله ,, 

أبو عبد الله الجندى الأثرى ,,

----------


## مصطفى مدني

حتى وإن كان الغلام صبيا صغيرا وأراد الله أن يدخله النار لكان ذلك على مقتضى حكمة الله ـ سبحانه وتعالى ـ لأنه قد ورد عدة أخبار يقوي بعضها بعضا أن أهل الفترة سوف يقام لهم امتحان في عرصات القيامة يدخلون على أساسه النار او الجنة والله اعلم بكل نفس حين يقبضها إن كانت مستحقة للنار أو الجنة وهذا مما يتعبد الله سبحانه وتعالى به عقولنا لتعرف مدى قصورها وتذعن إلى خالقها وقد اشار إلى معنى قريب من ذلك ابن الجوزي رحمه الله في كتابه الماتع (صيد الخاطر ) والله أعلم .

----------


## شريف شلبي

أظن أن الغلام هاهنا الصبي غير المميز للأسباب الآتية : 
1 : الاستخدام القرآني للفظة كقول زكريا ومريم عليهما السلام في أكثر من موضع .
2 : أن الآية لم تذكر مقاومة من الغلام لمحاولة العبد الصالح قتله ، مما يوحي بضعفه وبصغر سنه ، فمحاولة انسان قتل آخر لن تقابل باستسلام ووداعة كما تبدو من السياق القرآني إذا كان الغلام يافعاً شاباً ساعياً في الارض بالفساد كقول أصحاب الرأي الثاني .
3 : قول موسى للعبد الصالح " أقتلت نفساً زكية " ففي هذا الوصف للنفس دلالة أيضا واضحة على ما نرجح ، ولا يقال أن موسى قال بعد ذلك " بغير نفس " لأن هذه يمكن أن تكون مبررا لقتل نفس زكية بحق القصاص ، فهاهنا مانعان للقتل كونها نفس زكية ، وأنها بغير نفس .
4 : لو كان شاباً ظالماً باغيا ، فكيف يصف موسى فعلة العبد الصالح بقتله بالنكران " لقد جئت شيئاً نكراً " ، فهل قتل الباغي الظالم أمر منكر ؟
5 : قول العبد الصالح بعد ذلك " فخشينا أن يرهقهما " وهو واضح في أن ذلك لم يحدث ولكنه متوقع أو حادث في المستقبل وإلا لقال أنه يرهقهما أو أرهقهما .
6 : الوقائع الثلاث التي أحدثها العبد الصالح تشترك أنها في ظاهرها شر وضرر وأذى لأصحابها بغير مبرر ولا سبب ، إلا أن الله أظهر أن في العاقبة والمستقبل الخير الواضح المكنون ، وهو ما يرجح ما نحونا اليه ، وإلا خالف الحدث الثالث الحدثين السابقين له .
والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## الجندى السلفى الأثرى

جزاكم الله خيرا , اخونا - مصطفى مدنى - و كذلك أخونا - شريف شلبى - ,, لكن دعنى اخى الحبيب أشكل عليك ببعض الاشكالات ,,


* قولك : أن لفظه الغلام فى القران تأتى بمعنى الصغير .*
الجواب :*


1- ذكر القرطبى فى تفسيره - للأيه - (( غُلَامًا " اِخْتَلَفَ الْعُلَمَاء فِي الْغُلَام هَلْ كَانَ بَالِغًا أَمْ لَا ؟ فَقَالَ الْكَلْبِيّ : كَانَ بَالِغًا يَقْطَع الطَّرِيق بَيْن قَرْيَتَيْنِ .. ))*
*و لكن شيك عليا فى شئ ,, و هو*
أن القرطبى قال بعدها (( *وَقَالَ الْجُمْهُور : لَمْ يَكُنْ بَالِغًا )) ,,*
- و الجمهور فى التفسير حجه , *فالتفسير ليس كالفقه .*


2- أما عن عدم مقوامته للقتل ,*
الجواب :*
فهى عله ضعيفه , لأن - الخضر - أوتى قوه و علم , و انت تعرف جسد و قوه موسى عليه السلام , لدرجه أن الوكزه قلت الرجل .*


3- قول موسى , للخضر بأنها نفس زكيه ,*
هذا دليل قوى جدا , على ماتقول .*


4- دليلك الرابع , دليل جيد , إلا أنه يشكل عليه ببعض الاشكالات لكن لن أذكرها لأنه سوف تكون ضعيفه *.*


5- نعم بالفعل , فخشنا , معنا يقع كذلك , لكن شكل عليك ,*
أنه ورد فى بعض التفاسير , أن كلمه - فخشينا - هى من كلام الله سبحانه و تعالى *و ليس قول الخضر لموسى , و هو ليس بإشكال قوى .*


لذلك يا إخوه يظهر لنا حتى الان - أن القول الاول - هو أقوى من القوى الثانى ..*


و المناقشه مستمره إن شاء الله ...*

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

في صحيح مسلم أن رسول الله  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:   قال عن الغلام الذي قتله الخضر "‏طُبع يوم طُبع كافرًا، ولو تُرك لأرهق أبويه طغيانًا  وكفرًا‏". 
قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في الفتاوى :"...يعني‏:‏ طبعه اللّه في أم الكتاب، أي‏:‏ كتبه وأثبته كافرًا، أي أنه إن  عاش كفر بالفعل‏".
وهذا الحديث نص في المسألة ، ولا أدري ما مستند من عدل عنه.
ونسأل الله أن يجعلنا من السعداء وألا يجعلنا من الأشقياء ونستغفره من كل ذنب وخطيئة.

----------


## جذيل

> في صحيح مسلم أن رسول الله  قال عن الغلام الذي قتله الخضر "‏طُبع يوم طُبع كافرًا، ولو تُرك لأرهق أبويه طغيانًا وكفرًا‏". 
> 
> قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في الفتاوى :"...يعني‏:‏ طبعه اللّه في أم الكتاب، أي‏:‏ كتبه وأثبته كافرًا، أي أنه إن عاش كفر بالفعل‏".
> وهذا الحديث نص في المسألة ، ولا أدري ما مستند من عدل عنه.
> ونسأل الله أن يجعلنا من السعداء وألا يجعلنا من الأشقياء ونستغفره من كل ذنب وخطيئة.


مع هذا فالحديث لم يذكر انه سوف يعذب
فقط ذكر كفره 
ولعل الاخوة اختلف عليهم دخول التعذيب بالكفر 
وهذا ليس بلازم
لأن الكفر يصدق على المجنون الذي لم يكلف
ومع ذلك لا يعذب يوم القيامة لمجرد عدم ايمانه بالله حتى تبلغه الرسالة 
لقوله تعالى ( وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا )
ونقول من ضمن من لا يعذب حتى يرسل له رسول يوم القيامة لكفره 
مع عدم تكليفه = هذا الذي قتله الخضر ..
والله اعلم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

جزاك الله خيرا. أدعوك أخي جذيل إلى إعادة النظر فيما ذكرت ، وخاصة قولك :"الكفر يصدق على المجنون الذي لم يكلف" ، فإني أريد أن أعرف كيف يصدق الكفر على المجنون من فضلك ، والدليل على ذلك ، ومن قال بذلك من العلماء.

----------


## أبو حفص الشافعي

السلام عليكم ورحمةالله وبركاته...
بادئ ذي بدأ أوضح لكم أيها الإخوة أن هذه المسألة فرع عن أصل وهي (حكم من مات قبل التكليف من أولاد المسلمين)
وقولي (قبل التكليف)لأن الغلام لم يكن بالغا
وقولي (من أولاد المسلمين ) لقوله تعالي (وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين...) الأية
تفصيل المسألة :
لا خلاف بين أهل العلم أن من مات من أطفال المسلمين أنهم في الجنة لأنه مات علي الفطرة و رآهم النبي - صلي الله عليه و سلم -
في الجنة ، و لم يرد ما يعكر علي ذلك إلا ما ورد عن أم المؤمنين عائشة - رضي الله عنها - قالت : ( طوبي لهذا لم يعمل شرا و لم يدر به ) فقال النبي - صلي الله عليه وسلم - :( أو غير ذلك يا عائشة ، إن الله خلق الجنة وخلق لها أهلا .....) الحديث - لما مات طفل من الأنصار- أخرجه أبوداود وطعن فيه أحمد وقال ( ومن يشك أن أولاد المسلمين في الجنة ) وصححه الألباني
وقد راه مسلم بلفظ (دعي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى جنازة صبي من الأنصار فقلت يا رسول الله طوبى لهذا عصفور من عصافير الجنة لم يعمل السوء ولم يدركه قال أو غير ذلك يا عائشة إن الله خلق للجنة أهلا خلقهم لها وهم في أصلاب آبائهم وخلق للنار أهلا خلقهم لها وهم في أصلاب آبائهم )
وإنما طعن أحمد -رحمه الله -في متن الحديث لأن ظاهره يفيد خلاف ماجاء عن النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم في غيرما حديث من أن أطفال المسلمين في الجنة واجماع العلماء علي ذلك ، والحق أن لاتعارض ؛فإن النبي - صلي الله عليه وسلم - أن أن يعلم عائشة أن لا تبادر بتنزيل الحكم علي الأعيان لأن ذلك فيه نوع تألي علي الله -تعالي- والله تعالي أعلم 
قال النووي - رحمه الله - :أجمع من يعتد به من علماء المسلمين أن من مات من أطفال المسلمين فهو من أهل الجنة لأنه ليس مكلفا و توقف فيه بعض من لا يعتد به لحديث عائشة هذا ، و أجاب العلماء بأنه لعله نهاها عن المسارعة إل القطع من غير دليل قاطع ، ويحتمل أنه - صلي الله عليه وسلم - قال هذا قبل أن يعلم أن أطفال المسلمين في الجنة . أهـ 
وبهذا يعلم أنه من أهل الجنة إن شاء الله ويعضد ذلك أن الله تعالي من عدله أنه لا يحاسب العباد بمقتضي علمه فيهم و لكن يحاسبهم بما خرج من أفعالهم ( إن الله لايظلم الناس شيئا ...) الاية
فكون النبي - صلي الله عليه وسلم - أخبر أنه طبع كافرا ؛ أي : إذا بلغ ، وقوله ( فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا..) فهذا لم يحدث بدليل قوله ( فخشينا) فهذا لعلمه سبحانه بما سيكون - سبحانه جل وعلا _ وليس فيه أنه كافر ، و الله تعالي أعلم
و أخيرا : لو تأملت في الآيات لرأيت أن أصحاب الواقع السابقة لواقعة الغلام و اللا حقة الظاهر من حالهم الضعف ، وهذا يتناسب مع كون هذا الذي قتله الخضر صبي غير بالغ والسياق هنا يمكن أن نستأنس به أنه كان صغيرا ولم يكن شابا بالغا و الله تعالي أعلم
أما بالنسبة للقول الذي قال بأنه بالغ استدل بقراة أبي وابن عباس -وهما من القراءات الشاذة - (و أما الغلام فكان كافرا وكان أبواه مؤمنين) و القراءة الشاذة علي فرض أنها حجة فالمعني هنا بما يؤول إليه حاله إذا بلغ كقوله ( أتي أمر الله ..)أي : سيأتي والله أعلم

----------


## صالح الطريف

السؤال الذي يأتي هنا :
ماهو العلم الذي تعلمه موسى عليه السلام من قتل الغلام ..؟؟؟ هذا هو مقصود الآيات .. فلماذا الخوض في مسائل لاتقدم ولاتؤخر كافرا كان أم غير كافر ،صبيا كان أم مميزا ...الخ .
لنتدارس ياأحبة مقاصد الحادثة ...!!!!!!!

----------


## أبو أروى الدرعمي

أحسنتَ أخي (صالح الطريف)، سبحان الله! إن الله تعالى إنما قص علينا تلك القصص لكي نعقل الحِكَم التي فيها؛ قال الإمام الجِهْبِذ الناقدُ ابنُ كثير - رحمه الله -: "ويأتي عن المفسرين خلافٌ بسبب ذلك؛ كما يَذكُرون في مثل أسماء أصحاب الكهف ولون كلبهم وعِدّتهم، وعصا موسى من أيِّ شجر كانت؟ وأسماء الطيور التي أحياها الله لإبراهيم، وتعيين البعض الذي ضُرِبَ به القتيلُ من البقرة، ونوع الشجرة التي كلَّم الله منها موسى إلى غير ذلك مما أبهمه الله تعالى في القرآن، مما لا فائدة في تعيينه تعود على المكلفين في دنياهم ولا دينهم"؛ تفسير ابن كثير (1 / 10 قرطبة)".
فالرجاء أيها الإخوان الأحبَّاء الانتباه إلى الغرض من سَوْقِ القصَّة في القرآن، واستِخراج الحِكَم والعِبَر.
نسأل الله أن يفتَح علينا بفهم كتابه، وتدبُّر معانيه.

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

من هداية الآيات :

 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  جواز الاشتراط في الصحبة و طلب العلم وغيرهما للمصلحة الراجحة .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بيان ضروب من خفي ألطاف الله تعالى ، فعلى المؤمن أن يرضى بقضاء الله تعالى و إن كان ظاهره ضارا .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  بيان حسن تدبير الله تعالى لأوليائه بما ظاهره عذاب و لكن في باطنه رحمة .
 :فاصل بين الآيات - باختصار=///:  مراعاة صلاح الأباء في إصلاح حال الأبناء .

[ كتاب أيسر التفاسير - لأبي بكر الجزائري ]

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

انا أطلب من أخى الحبيب السلفى الاثرى بارك الله فيه ان ياتى بنص الامام بن القيم 
فما نظن انه قصد ما فهمته واما كلام شيخ الاسلام ليس ظاهر فى انه يحكم عليه بالكفر شرعا بمعنى ان الله عز وجل يحاسبه على علمه فلو كان كذالك فقد هدمنا نصوص كثيرة منها قوله تعالى ولنبلونكم حتى نعلم اى علم نحاسبكم عليه 
فلو اراد الله ان يحاسبهم بعلمه فلما ابتلاهم حتى يعملوا 
وهناك توجيه ثالث حضرنى الان وهو انه مات على الفترة ثم لما يختبر فى الاخرة يكفر فيكون جمع بين الادلة ويكون اخبار النبى انه طبع كافر اى انه سيمتحن فى الاخرة فيكفر فيكون كفره فى الاخرة ومعلوم حديث الاختبار للاطفال فى الاخرة
ولكن يعكر عليه ما حضرنى الان انه بن مسلمين ومن مات من ابناء المسلمين حكم بسلامه بالاجماع 
افيدونا
واين النصوص العامة التى تدل على فع القلم عن الصبى

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

لم لا نخصص هذا الحديث من النصوص العامة الدالة على الحساب يوم القيامة , أو كون الغلام من أهل الفترة .
لوقوع هذا الفعل من نبي ! ولما ذكره شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله ؟

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

> قال شيخ الإسلام رحمه الله في الفتاوى :"...يعني‏:‏ طبعه اللّه في أم الكتاب، أي‏:‏ كتبه وأثبته كافرًا، أي أنه إن عاش كفر بالفعل‏".


هذا يدل على أن شيخ الاسلام لم يرى الحكم عليه بالكفر بدليل أنه فسر كلامه بانه لو عاش اى انه لا يحكم عليه الان 
بل كلامه ظاهر فى اننا نحكم عليه بالكفر اذا عاش اى بلغ 
والتخصيص محتمل ولكن لما نقطع بكونه كافر الان كيف و نصوص الشريعة تأبى ان نحكم على غير محتلم بالكفر 
وحديث طبع ... قد فسره شيخ الاسلام انه اذا عاش سيصير كافر ولو كان سيحكم عليه من الان للحديث لما قيد شيخ الاسلام الحكم عليه بالكفر بكبره تأمل تفسير شيخ الاسلام تجده موضح جدا وما عندنا حجة الا الحديث  فلم لا يوجه التوجيه الصحيح كما ذكر شيخ الاسلام حتى يتفق مع النصوص الاخرى ولفظة طبع ليست نص ولا حتى ظاهرة فى الحكم عليه فلم يبقى الا ان المدلول مرجوح فى المعنى فكيف نترك النصوص لمعنى مرجوح اظهر شيخ الاسلام انه مرجوح

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

> هذا يدل على أن شيخ الاسلام لم يرى الحكم عليه بالكفر بدليل أنه فسر كلامه بانه لو عاش اى انه لا يحكم عليه الان 
> بل كلامه ظاهر فى اننا نحكم عليه بالكفر اذا عاش اى بلغ


جزاك الله خيرا. اترك كلام أبي العباس ، لفظ الحديث الذي سبقه يغني ، وهو أصرح. ويتأيد بالحديث الآخر أنه  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  قال"...الله أعلم ما كانوا عاملين" ، أو كما قال. 
هذا هو الظاهر لي بل هو الأظهر من ألفاظ الحديث ، وما وراء ذلك ففي علم الله عز وجل.

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

شيخ عبدالله الشهرى 
هذا من عدلكم وانصافكم وايثاركم للحق بارك الله فيكم

----------


## عبدالله الشهري

تفصيل حسن لم أقف على مثله لأبي العباس ابن تيمية رحمه الله - نقله ابن القيم في "الشفاء" - قال فيـه:
 "...وهذا الغلام الذي قتله الخضر ليس في القرآن ما يبين أنه كان غير بالغ ولا  مكلف بل قراءة ابن عباس تدل على أنه كان كافراً في الحال وتسميته غلاما لا  يمنع أن يكون مكلفا قريب العهد بالصغر ويدل عليه أن موسى لم ينكر قتله  لصغره بل لكونه زاكيا ولم يقتل نفسا ، لكن يقال في الحديث الصحيح ما يدل على  أنه كان غير بالغ من وجهين: أحدهما: أنه قال: فمر بصبي يلعب مع الصبيان الثاني:  أنه قال: ولو أدرك لأرهق أبويه طغيانا وكفرا، وهذا دليل على كونه لم يدرك  بعد فيقال الكلام على الآية على التقديرين فإن كان بالغا وقد كفر فقد قتل  على كفره الواقع بعد البلوغ ولا إشكال وإن كان غير بالغ فلعل تلك الشريعة  كان فيها التكليف قبل الاحتلام عند قوة عقل الصبي وكمال تمييزه. وإن لم يكن  التكليف قبل البلوغ بالشرائع واقعا فلا يمتنع وقوعه بالتوحيد ومعرفة الله  كما قاله طوائف من أهل الكلام والفقه من أصحاب أبي حنيفة وأحمد وغيرهم وعلى  هذا فيمكن أن يكون مكلفا بالإيمان قبل البلوغ وإن لم يكن مكلفا بشرائعه  وكفر الصبي المميز عند أكثر العلماء مؤاخذ به فإذا ارتد صار مرتدا لكن لا  يقتل حتى يبلغ ، فالغلام الذي قتله الخضر إما أن يكون كافرا بعد البلوغ فلا  إشكال وإما أن يكون غير بالغ وهو مكلف في تلك الشريعة فلا إشكال أيضا وإما  أن يكون مكلفا بالتوحيد والمعرفة غير مكلف بالشرائع فيجوز قتله في تلك  الشريعة وإما أن لا يكون مكلفا فقتل لئلا يفتتن أبويه عن دينهما كما يقتل  الصبي الكافر في ديننا إذا لم يندفع ضرره عن المسلمين إلا بالقتل ، وأما قتل  صبي لم يكفر بعد بين أبوين مؤمنين للعلم بأنه إذا بلغ كفر وفتن أبويه فقد  يقال ليس في القرآن ولا في السنة ما يدل عليه ، وأيضا فإن الله لم يأمر أن  يعاقب أحد بما يعلم أنه يكون منه قبل أن يكون منه ولا هو سبحانه يعاقب  العباد على ما يعلم أنهم سيفعلونه حتى يفعلونه وقائل هذا القول يقول أنه  ليس في قصة الخضر شيء من الاطّلاع على الغيب الذي لا يعلمه عموم الناس  وإنما فيها علمه بأسباب لم يكن علم بها موسى مثل علمه بأن السفينة لمساكين  يعلمون ورائهم ملك ظالم وهذا أمر يعلمه غيره وكذلك كون الجدار كان لغلامين  يتيمين وأن أباهما كان رجلا صالحا وأن تحته كنزا لهما مما يمكن أن يعلمه  كثير من الناس وكذلك كفر الصبي مما يمكن أنه كان يعلمه كثير من الناس حتى  أبواه لكن لحبهما له لا ينكران عليه أو لا يقبل منهما فإن كان الأمر على  ذلك فليس في الآية حجة على قولهم أصلا وأن ذلك الغلام لم يكفر بعد ولكن سبق  في العلم أنه إذا بلغ كفر فمن يقول هذا يقول أن قتله دفعا لشره كما قال  نوح: {رَبِّ لا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً  إِنَّكَ إِنْ تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا  فَاجِراً كَفَّاراً} وعلى هذا فلم يكن قبل قيام الكفر به كافرا وقراءة ابن  عباس (وأما الغلام فكان كافرا وكان أبواه مؤمنين) ظاهرة أنه كان حينئذ كافرا.   فإن قيل فهذا الغلام كان أبواه مؤمنين فلو كان مولودا على فطرة الإسلام وهو  بين أبوين مسلمين لكان مسلما تبعا لهما وبحكم الفطرة فكيف يقتل والحالة  هذه قيل إن كان بالغا فلا إشكال وإن كان مميزا وقد كفر فيصح كفره وردته عند  كثير من العلماء وأن لا يقتل حتى يبلغ عندهم فلعل في تلك الشريعة يجوز قتل  المميز الكافر وإن كان صغيرا غير مميز فيكون قتله خاصا به لأن الله أطلع  الخضر عل أنه لو بلغ لاختار غير دين الأبوين وعلى هذا يدل قول ابن عباس  لنجدة وقد سأله عن قتل صبيان الكفار فقال: "لئن علمت فيهم ما علمه الخضر من  الغلام فاقتلهم" فإن قيل إذا كان مولودا على الفطرة وأبواه مؤمنين فمن أين  جاء الكفر قيل إنما قال النبي  ذلك على الغالب وإلا فالكفر قد يأتيه من قبل  غير أبويه فهذا الغلام إن كان كافرا في الحال فقد جاء الكفر من غير جهة  أبويه وإن كان المراد أنه إذا بلغ سيكفر باختياره فلا إشكال".

للإحالة : شفاء العليل : جـ 2: ص 807 - 809 . ط. العبيكان. إلا أني نسخت النص من الشبكة لطوله فقد لا يسلم مما يخالف المطبوع ، رغم مراجعتي له.  
تنبيه: لايوجد ما يميز كلام شيخ الإسلام عن تلميذه ، إلا أن المنقول مبتدأ بقوله : قال شيخنا ، ولم  أجد ما يدل على مكان انتهاء النقل ، فليراجع.

----------


## محب اهل الحديث

بارك اله فيكم جميعا وجعلكم دعامة لامتكم 
والنقاش يتسع له الصدر

----------


## مسلم طالب العفو

مساجلة علمية رائعة

----------

